# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  پیش دانشگاهی غیرحضوری

## Ali Asghar TM

سلام
به نظر شما پیش دانشگاهی رو غیر حضوری بخونیم خوبه یا حضوری؟
مدرسه غیر حضوری تو ارومیه سراغ دارین؟

----------


## morteza20

غیر انتفاعی فاضل(سرداران 1) و غیرانتفاعی علامه طباطبایی(دره چایی)
دولتی هم خاستی میتونی بری مفتح یا منتظری

----------


## Mr.Hosein

سلام بر دوست عزیز.
پیشنهاد نمیکنم این کارو انجام بدید...
شما با درس های جدید سر و کار دارید که از اهمیت زیادی برخوردار هستن...فراگیری بعضی از انها ممکنه شما رو با مشکل مواجه کنه...
شما تنها هستید!بدون رقیب...بدون قرار گیری در جو درسی...نه امتحان مستمری نه کنفرانسی و نه چیزی...
شاید الان فکر کنید که اگر سال چهارم رو غیر حضوری بردارید به نفع شماس و وقت بیشتری برای مطالعه دارید(حتی این حس ممکنه وسط های سال هم بهتون دست بده)ولی در غیر حضوری شرایط کاملا فرق میکنه...استرس به حداقل مقدارش میرسه...ساعت مطالعه افت میکنه و زمان های از دست رفته زیاد خواهد شد...
اگر به غیر حضوری خواندن بود...اکثر رتبه های خوب کشور سال چهارم رو غیر حضوری میخوندن...
حتی ممکن هست به دلیل تاریخ تولدتون و زمان گرفتن مدرک پیش دانشگاهی نتونین پشت کنکور بمونین و به سربازی برید...
باز هم تصمیم با خودتونه...
حتما با مشاور های مختلف و مسیولین و کادر اموزشی مدارس مشورت کنین تا با اطلاع کامل تصمیمتونو بگیرین...
موفق باشید.

----------


## Ali Asghar TM

> سلام بر دوست عزیز.
> پیشنهاد نمیکنم این کارو انجام بدید...
> شما با درس های جدید سر و کار دارید که از اهمیت زیادی برخوردار هستن...فراگیری بعضی از انها ممکنه شما رو با مشکل مواجه کنه...
> شما تنها هستید!بدون رقیب...بدون قرار گیری در جو درسی...نه امتحان مستمری نه کنفرانسی و نه چیزی...
> شاید الان فکر کنید که اگر سال چهارم رو غیر حضوری بردارید به نفع شماس و وقت بیشتری برای مطالعه دارید(حتی این حس ممکنه وسط های سال هم بهتون دست بده)ولی در غیر حضوری شرایط کاملا فرق میکنه...استرس به حداقل مقدارش میرسه...ساعت مطالعه افت میکنه و زمان های از دست رفته زیاد خواهد شد...
> اگر به غیر حضوری خواندن بود...اکثر رتبه های خوب کشور سال چهارم رو غیر حضوری میخوندن...
> حتی ممکن هست به دلیل تاریخ تولدتون و زمان گرفتن مدرک پیش دانشگاهی نتونین پشت کنکور بمونین و به سربازی برید...
> باز هم تصمیم با خودتونه...
> حتما با مشاور های مختلف و مسیولین و کادر اموزشی مدارس مشورت کنین تا با اطلاع کامل تصمیمتونو بگیرین...
> موفق باشید.


ممنون

----------


## Ali Asghar TM

> غیر انتفاعی فاضل(سرداران 1) و غیرانتفاعی علامه طباطبایی(دره چایی)
> دولتی هم خاستی میتونی بری مفتح یا منتظری


ممنون
دولتی ها پول اضافی نمیگیرن؟(شهریش چقدره؟)
یاشا

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام
> به نظر شما پیش دانشگاهی رو غیر حضوری بخونیم خوبه یا حضوری؟
> مدرسه غیر حضوری تو ارومیه سراغ دارین؟


به نظرم غیرحضوری خوندن خیلی خیلی بهتر از حضوری هست

یعنی مثلاً شما دروس ؛ *ادبیات-زبان-دینی-شیمی-فیزیک* 
رو به راحتی خودت میخونی و به معلم هم نیاز نیست.

اما

مثلاً دروس ؛ *حساب دیفرانسیل-گسسته-تحلیلی* رو اگر معلم داشته باشی بهتره ولی خب خودتم میتونی 
بخونی و فکر نکنم مشکلی برات پیش بیاد

در هر صورت غیرحضوری رو من میپسندم چون خیلی تایم آزاد
داری!

موفق باشید
یاعلی(ع)  :Y (559): 

 :Y (623):   :Y (503):

----------


## Ali Asghar TM

> به نظرم غیرحضوری خوندن خیلی خیلی بهتر از حضوری هست
> 
> یعنی مثلاً شما دروس ؛ *ادبیات-زبان-دینی-شیمی-فیزیک* 
> رو به راحتی خودت میخونی و به معلم هم نیاز نیست.
> 
> اما
> 
> مثلاً دروس ؛ *حساب دیفرانسیل-گسسته-تحلیلی* رو اگر معلم داشته باشی بهتره ولی خب خودتم میتونی 
> بخونی و فکر نکنم مشکلی برات پیش بیاد
> ...


من خودمم غیرحضوری رو ترجیح میدم
شما خودتون غیرحضوری خوندین؟

----------


## U N I V E R S E

من اصلا غیر حضوری رو پیشنهاد نمیکنم 
چون خودم امسال تجربه ش کردم.. 

من فکر میکردم چون روی همه ی درس ها تسلط دارم به راحتی میتونم از پسشون بر بیام  :Yahoo (4):   ولی نه تنها امسال تو درسام موندم که کلا از کنکور هم جا موندم..
دوستان فضای مدرسه یه چیز دیگه س :Yahoo (1):  مواظب باشید خودتونو فریب ندین..

----------


## کتی ملیح

> سلام
> به نظر شما پیش دانشگاهی رو غیر حضوری بخونیم خوبه یا حضوری؟
> مدرسه غیر حضوری تو ارومیه سراغ دارین؟



*سلام روز همگی بخیر

ترجیحاََ به دانش آموزایی که وقتشون براشون مهمه و به کلاسای مدرسه نمیتونن اکتفا کنن و یا از اجبار به رفتن به مدرسه خوششون نمیاد میگم:

بفرمایین مدرسه ی بزرگسال!!


نهایت نهایش 150-200 تومن ازتون میگیرن، نه کلاسی هست نه اجباری نه هیچ گیر دادنی...
برای افرادی هم که بخوان مدارکشونو بفرستن خارج خیلی خوبه چون اونا مدارک پیش دانشگاهی و معدل ایناشو میخوان،هرچه بالاتر بهتر...
و بزرگسالا امتحاناشون آب خوردنه.... البته 2 تا امتحانشون کشوریه..
اینم بگم:
کتابا رو تقسیم نمیکنن که ترم یک و ترم دو امتحان بدین،مدلشون اینجوریه:
مثلا کل کتاب ادبیات و زبان و فیزیک رو ترم یک امتحان میدین
کل کتاب دینی و ریاضی و شیمی رو ترم دو امتحان میدین
مثل اینکه انتخابی هم هست..یعنی دو مدل میذارن جلوتون که مثلا ترم یکو دوشون فرق داره،هرکدومو خواستین موقع ثبت نام انتخاب میکنین..
چون بزرگسال محسوب میشن،سختگیری ای هم نداره...فقط همون چند دقیقه ی اول سیاست دارن بعدش آزادین..، من برگمو مینوشتم بعد به بقیه کمک میکردم جلسه امتحان سریع تمومم میشد میومدیم خونه..***
*من واسه تغییر رشته رفته بودم، اکثراََ جوونن و 20-25 سال هستن ولی چون زمان اون مدرسشون گذشته و یا اومدن یه دیپلم دیگه بگیرن میگن مدرسه بزرگسال. 

اینا اطلاعات بزرگیه ها به هیشکی نگفته بودم خخخخ   
آموزش پرورش به هیشکی اینارو نمیگه معمولا.چون وگرنه همه اینکارو میکنن..
ما هم چند ماه گشتیم تا بالاخره یکی راجبه این مدرسه ها بهمون گفت...
*

----------


## Prison Break

البته من فکر می کنم غیر حضوری رو میشه تو مدارس غیر انتفاعی هم برداشت

من خیلی اطلاعات ندارم در مورد غیر حضوری اما ما امسال یه شاگرد داشتیم که اسمش تو لیست بود و همه حضور غیاب می کردن ولی کلا نمی اومد و فقط قلم چی می اومد

ولی فک کنم نصف شهریه رو مثلا پرداخت کرده. 2.3 میلیون البته واسه نیومدن کلاس دادن ستمه ولی برای کسی که ارزش وقت براش بیشتر  و واقعا می تونه استفاده کنه و وضع مالیش هم خوبه بهترین راه همینه فکر کنم و از بزرگسال و اینا بهتره

----------


## amin278

پیشنهاد من مدرسه ی خودته و یا مدرسه ی بهتر از مدرسه خودت مدرسه ی شاهد, امام خمینی, چمران, معنوی ,اندیشه  از مدارس خوب هستن
یادت باشه 
غیر حضوری=شکست

----------


## Black Swan

اگه واقعا درس خونی که بهترین کاره ...
اما اگه نه از این جوای اول ساله که آی نرم مدرسه روزی 17 ساعت بخونم نه ... 

غیر حضوری به درد یه آدم درسخون و با برنامه میخوره که تو طول سال دور خودش نگرده و بدونه داره چیکار میکنه !

----------


## morteza20

> ممنون
> دولتی ها پول اضافی نمیگیرن؟(شهریش چقدره؟)
> یاشا


پول که میگیرن ولی خیلی کمتر از غیر انتفاعی ها

----------


## saeedh

به نظر من برو به مدرسه

هم رقابت دوستانه ای با رفقا داری و هم اطلاعات بهتری رو به دست میاری

تو خیلی از مباحث هم بهت کمک میشه

تو خونه که باشی همش امروز و فردا می کنی ! حالا باشه از فردا شروع می کنم!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MeHDi96

دوست خوبم غير حضوري يه انگيزه ي خيلي زيادي ميخواد و يه اراده ي خيلي قوي. چون تو محيط رقابت نيستي ممكنه زود ول كني. ولي اگه ميتوني غير حضوري خيلي بهتره

----------


## Ali Asghar TM

> پیشنهاد من مدرسه ی خودته و یا مدرسه ی بهتر از مدرسه خودت مدرسه ی شاهد, امام خمینی, چمران, معنوی ,اندیشه  از مدارس خوب هستن
> یادت باشه 
> غیر حضوری=شکست


ممنون
من خودم تو شاهد1(تو بهداری) درس میخونم ولی مدرسه خیلی به نظم اعتقاد داره
مدرسه شده چیزی شبیه پادگان :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Ali Asghar TM

> اگه واقعا درس خونی که بهترین کاره ...
> اما اگه نه از این جوای اول ساله که آی نرم مدرسه روزی 17 ساعت بخونم نه ... 
> 
> غیر حضوری به درد یه آدم درسخون و با برنامه میخوره که تو طول سال دور خودش نگرده و بدونه داره چیکار میکنه !


به نظرم تو مدرسه چیزایی میگن که زیاد تو کنکور به درد نمیخوره
تشکر

----------


## Ali Asghar TM

> دوست خوبم غير حضوري يه انگيزه ي خيلي زيادي ميخواد و يه اراده ي خيلي قوي. چون تو محيط رقابت نيستي ممكنه زود ول كني. ولي اگه ميتوني غير حضوري خيلي بهتره


انگیزه رو که دارم ولی مدرسه ما خیلی سخت گیره مثلا بعد از عید فکر کنم بعضی از پیش ها می اومدن مدرسه تا یک مدت

----------


## Ali Asghar TM

> به نظر من برو به مدرسه
> 
> هم رقابت دوستانه ای با رفقا داری و هم اطلاعات بهتری رو به دست میاری
> 
> تو خیلی از مباحث هم بهت کمک میشه
> 
> تو خونه که باشی همش امروز و فردا می کنی ! حالا باشه از فردا شروع می کنم!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


این طور که به نظر میاد رقابت زیادی تو مدرسه ما نیست(حالا نامیدمون نکنن از کنکور  رقابت پیشکش)
من خودم 2رقمی یا 1رقمی میخوام(شاید به نظرتون خنده دار بیاد)

----------


## MeHDi96

> انگیزه رو که دارم ولی مدرسه ما خیلی سخت گیره مثلا بعد از عید فکر کنم بعضی از پیش ها می اومدن مدرسه تا یک مدت


نگو خييلي سخت گيره. ما همين الان از ٧ صبح تا ٩ شب مدرسه ييم. اگه ميري مدرسه بايد عاشق مدرسه باشي

----------


## Ali Asghar TM

> نگو خييلي سخت گيره. ما همين الان از ٧ صبح تا ٩ شب مدرسه ييم. اگه ميري مدرسه بايد عاشق مدرسه باشي


وقت میکنی برا کنکور بخونی؟
مگه با چیزهایی که تو مدرسه میگن میشه کنکور زد؟
راستی من خودم میتونم تو خونه بخونم وقتی که مدرسه هم میرم تدریس معلم ها زیاد به دردم نمیخوره

----------


## MeHDi96

> وقت میکنی برا کنکور بخونی؟
> مگه با چیزهایی که تو مدرسه میگن میشه کنکور زد؟
> راستی من خودم میتونم تو خونه بخونم وقتی که مدرسه هم میرم تدریس معلم ها زیاد به دردم نمیخوره


از بعد عيد كلاس نداريم و خودمون درس ميخونيم. ولي محيط رقابتي كه هست انگيزه ايجاد ميكنه. 

به نظرم اگه انقد به خودت اطمينان داري بخون. تو درس هايي هم كه ضعف داري نهايتا چند جلسه خصوصي بگير. ولي حواست باشه كه قراره كلي مطلبي كه تا حالا نخوندي رو خودت ياد بگيري و اين يه كم سخته. پس وسط كار نا اميد نشو

----------


## saj8jad

> من خودمم غیرحضوری رو ترجیح میدم
> شما خودتون غیرحضوری خوندین؟



نه متاسفانه!!!!
خیلی زجر کشیدم تو طول سال از دست این معلم ادبیات و دینی مون انصافه خیلی کم لطفی میکردن

موووووفق باشید
یاعلی(ع)  :Y (742):

----------


## Ali Asghar TM

> نه متاسفانه!!!!
> خیلی زجر کشیدم تو طول سال از دست این معلم ادبیات و دینی مون انصافه خیلی کم لطفی میکردن
> 
> موووووفق باشید
> یاعلی(ع)


  شما الان دانشگاه شریف میخونین؟

----------


## Ali Asghar TM

> از بعد عيد كلاس نداريم و خودمون درس ميخونيم. ولي محيط رقابتي كه هست انگيزه ايجاد ميكنه. 
> 
> به نظرم اگه انقد به خودت اطمينان داري بخون. تو درس هايي هم كه ضعف داري نهايتا چند جلسه خصوصي بگير. ولي حواست باشه كه قراره كلي مطلبي كه تا حالا نخوندي رو خودت ياد بگيري و اين يه كم سخته. پس وسط كار نا اميد نشو


اطمینان دارم فقط خداکنه تا اخر داشته باشمش
تو انجمن هم میشه سوالای درسیم رو بپرسم :Yahoo (94):  خصوصی نمیخواد

----------


## saj8jad

> شما الان دانشگاه شریف میخونین؟



نه متاسفانه ، ولی ان شاء الله امسال شریف میرم به امید خدا  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Ali Asghar TM

> نه متاسفانه ، ولی ان شاء الله امسال شریف میرم به امید خدا


ان شاء الله قبول میشی ان شاء الله سال بعدش هم من میام شریف :Yahoo (105):  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## yaghma

> سلام
> به نظر شما پیش دانشگاهی رو غیر حضوری بخونیم خوبه یا حضوری؟
> مدرسه غیر حضوری تو ارومیه سراغ دارین؟


*غیر  حضوری اشتباه محض هست , این همه بچه ها دنبال کلاس و استاد میگردن چرا میخوایین خودتون رو از این نعمت محروم کنین در صورتی که میتونین راحت رفع اشکال کنید و از طرف دیگه تو جو درس خوندن هستید که اگه غیر حضوری بخوایین ادامه بدین بخاطر دور بودن از محیط درسی , امکان اینکه کم کاری کنید خیلی زیاده.
در مورد قسمت دوم سوال تون هم میتونین با مراجعه به یکی از مدارس داخل شهر , مدارسی که بصورت غیر حضوری ثبت نام میکنن و پیدا کنین , ولی احتمالا درصورت معرفی شما به یکی از مراکز اموزش از راه دور ( دبیرستان مصطفی خمینی) ازتون درخواست کارت پایان خدمت یا معافیت سربازی کنن.
*

----------


## Ali Asghar TM

> *غیر  حضوری اشتباه محض هست , این همه بچه ها دنبال کلاس و استاد میگردن چرا میخوایین خودتون رو از این نعمت محروم کنین در صورتی که میتونین راحت رفع اشکال کنید و از طرف دیگه تو جو درس خوندن هستید که اگه غیر حضوری بخوایین ادامه بدین بخاطر دور بودن از محیط درسی , امکان اینکه کم کاری کنید خیلی زیاده.
> در مورد قسمت دوم سوال تون هم میتونین با مراجعه به یکی از مدارس داخل شهر , مدارسی که بصورت غیر حضوری ثبت نام میکنن و پیدا کنین , ولی احتمالا درصورت معرفی شما به یکی از مراکز اموزش از راه دور ( دبیرستان مصطفی خمینی) ازتون درخواست کارت پایان خدمت یا معافیت سربازی کنن.
> *


تشکر

----------

